# Drunk Conversation leads to brilliant ideas....



## Angie_Street (Feb 27, 2016)

Hi,

So my friend and I were having a drunk conversation last night (as you do) and I woke up this morning thinking that it was still a good idea to look in to.

What we were thinking is a coffee van but using a Citroen 2CV for the basis of the van...

It seems we did some research last night... Tabs left open on browser... And we found this site; http://brackinsbar.com/the-best-commercial-espresso-machine-reviews-2016/

Apart from being a dishy guy, and in America, does his view that if you want more than one "Head" you should have more than one machine, to stop them from stopping you serving if one breaks stack up? Also are these the best machines? After a british view.

Many thanks,

Angie x


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

The guy at the bottom with the beard ... Dishy ? ... Hmmmm, looks like my knowledge of dishy men is about as accurate as my knowledge on coffee. Going on that I don't think my advice would help


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Strange first post, are you still drunk? Welcome


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

My drunk conversations usually end up with me agreeing that a doner kebab is a brilliant idea, or that we don't need a cab cos the walk will do us good.

If you're really serious about starting a mobile coffee business there are lots of people here who can give you guidance.

I very much doubt if a 2CV is a suitable vehicle for a million reasons - have a search for the 'Mini' thread we had within the last couple of weeks as the same objections will apply.

Although your point of having 2 machines rather than a single 2-group machine is an interesting one, I personally have not come across anyone doing that, and there's probably a good reason. Most likely that it's more cost effective to buy a used commercial 2-group (fairly common) than try to press two prosumer machines into service. And energy is at a premium so running 2 single group machines might eat up your juice, take up more space etc.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

My personal view of using any vehicle that is too small to comfortably stand up in and use in all weathers is that it is a gimmick. Sure you can be hunched over or stand in the Sun, the wind and rain but why would you want to?

There are very few single head machines built with the engineering quality/duty cycle that you might need. If that is the plan then find one of these for an unused spare back-up.

The above comments about power requirements are what probably make this idea cost prohibitive.

So I say welcome Angie but go have a coffee and spend a while searching this forum for related terms like generator, inverter, mobile etc


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Here is the thread I referred to above. By the time you've read this you'll probably have figured out that it is far from optimal just for the cuteness factor of a 2CV or Mini. But at least you'll know why, and some of the other regulatory issues you may face.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=29550

If you really want a 'comedy' air-cooled 2-cylinder vehicle to make into a mobile coffee bar you could do a lot worse than get an old VW camper van. Much more practical, just as much character. But very trendy so they command serious money these days. There is a bloke in Portobello market that has an orange one with a 2-group lever machine on board if I recall correctly.


----------



## Stben (Feb 9, 2016)

Hi Angie

i personally think using a 2cv is a great idea if it can stand the weight of coffee machine etc,

if your using it on daily basis probaly a van or trailer is better idea, but for weekend shows and galas something different is what gets people interested,

i am in process of converting a Mini Cooper into coffee car which will be used for weekend events, project been a bit slow due to other business commitments but hopefully up and running before summer, if you need any advice on what I've done or planning to do to combat obstacles please ask

good luck

stephen


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Not sure if this has been posted but might be of interest:

http://thebigcoffee.com/other-conversions/


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

IMAG3288 by wjheenan, on Flickr

My new neighbours at the farmer's market - one of these but for coffee would be great


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Those vintage Citroen vans go for very strong money.

A friend bought one of the HY vans kitted out for making wood-fired pizza and it cost about £25K!

Look fantastic, but I am not sure that I would be that happy betting my daily livelihood on the ability to get where I need to be using a 40 year old Citroen engine!


----------



## jimbocz (Jun 5, 2015)

I've seen a van like that selling coffee at the Brentford farmers market.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

NickdeBug said:


> Those vintage Citroen vans go for very strong money.
> 
> A friend bought one of the HY vans kitted out for making wood-fired pizza and it cost about £25K!
> 
> Look fantastic, but I am not sure that I would be that happy betting my daily livelihood on the ability to get where I need to be using a 40 year old Citroen engine!


For that sort of money i'd rather get a shop fitted out and pay for the lease for a year or two


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> For that sort of money i'd rather get a shop fitted out and pay for the lease for a year or two


yup - although less easy to serve wood-fired pizza at festivals from a shop


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Given how much festivals charge for a pitch I'd rather still have the shop


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Not sure if these are still part of Bella Barista?

http://www.towability.com/


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> Given how much festivals charge for a pitch I'd rather still have the shop


You're not joking. Nearly had a heart attack when he told me how much he pays for bigger festivals. Good returns but has to work like a dog for the whole time.

I think he sticks with smaller events now. Often the organisers of the local events are happy that someone will turn up and serve food. He even had one near Oxford that thought they were supposed to pay him to attend.

I think that he is planning to ditch the HY and go with a custom trailer.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

On the subject of signing contracts, might have singed one myself on Sunday for a little shop based in an an old farm that has been turned into a cool little place that locals visit, a few little shops, a restaurant, farm shop, saddlery and petting zoo.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Nice one froggy.

Will you be selling stoves or is that left over from the previous occupant.

When I was considering my rat-race opt out last year I did look into qualifying as a HETAS stove installer. Demand is through the roof - boom boom


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

All the crap belongs to the last tenant, who i hope will be out and finished painting in the next two weeks.

Then my gear goes in.

Not crapping myself at all.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Given how much festivals charge for a pitch I'd rather still have the shop


A friend sold mexican food from a converted Airstream at the major festivals for abut the last 10 years. A plot at Glasto was costing him around £10k - V, T etc were around the 7 to 8k mark.

He ran this as a weekend business and, although him and his team worked like dogs for the duration of the festivals, he could make 75k in a good year

Big risks but also big rewards


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

working dog said:


> A friend sold mexican food from a converted Airstream at the major festivals for abut the last 10 years. A plot at Glasto was costing him around £10k - V, T etc were around the 7 to 8k mark.
> 
> He ran this as a weekend business and, although him and his team worked like dogs for the duration of the festivals, he could make 75k in a good year
> 
> Big risks but also big rewards


Yeah £7-8k I heard. Can understand why it's £4 for a poke of chips now


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Yeah £7-8k I heard. Can understand why it's £4 for a poke of chips now


Theres a good reason for that as well - prices are set by the organisers.

Cans of pop will be the same across the event

A burger will be the same price as a similar sized snack on another stall

Owners will have some form of protection on them, they wont take the earnings out of the event in the liveried van - not a world that Id want to be involved in


----------

